# diesel oil?



## doug57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Do I have to use oil manufactured for diesel?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Diesel engines create a great deal more soot and combustion byproducts. Through blow-by, these find their way into the crankcase where oil manufactured specifically for diesel engines can deal with this extra crud and keep your engine clean. 
The same goes the other way. Don't use diesel specific engine oil in your gas engine as it will really clean up those cylinder walls, perhaps causing poor sealing of your piston rings, possibly lowering your compression and performance.
And hats off to Jeremy Wright


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You don't HAVE to use any oil, although engine life will be over shortly.

You should specify your application.

Personally, I like a diesel rated oil in small, air cooled engines.
It has a better package of anti wear additives that can't be used in engines with catalytic converters.

Your oil filter is supposed to clean the "crud".


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

"As the crud passes through the filter"


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

1. If it passes through the filter, it isn't "crud" or else you have a very poor filter.
2. Where did the crud come from if you did a regular oil change with ANY detergent oil?

It sounds like you are trying to interject an old wives tale about using detergent oil in an engine that used non detergent breaking loose all the "crud".
I've never seen that. Just oil that gets dark quickly.

I HAVE seen "crud" broken loose when using an "Engine Flush" product.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saying Bill, it's probably best to use oil specified for diesel engines in diesel engines. I believe doug57 is talking about his diesel tractor.


----------



## doug57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks.
bought diesel oil.


----------

